# overnight before tunnel?



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

*Eurotunnel......overnight parking?*

Hi all,

I'm looking to book the eurotunnel for early Feb and I want to depart as early as possible.

To save on the very early morning drive to Folkestone, is there any free overnight parking available that I can do the night before?

If not free, something reasonably priced....

Thank you

Tel


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Eurotunnel......overnight parking?*

At the services about one mile before. It's free on weekends (well not technically, but I'm told the person collecting the money doesn't work weekends). You have to pay if staying overnight on a weeknight.



greeny74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to book the eurotunnel for early Feb and I want to depart as early as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Eurotunnel......overnight parking?*



greeny74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to book the eurotunnel for early Feb and I want to depart as early as possible.
> 
> ...


Tel,
Rather than park why not catch a late evening or night train and park up in France?
I catch a train normally between 10pm and midnight. Ray


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We stayed at the services in September - head around the side, so that you are between the building and the motorway (think it was reserved for buses - well we are not a car!). This is before you get to the paid sections for MH. We stayed for free - along with 1/2doz others. Sorted.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Eurotunnel......overnight parking?*



rayc said:


> greeny74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I am with Ray on this, the Bus parking outside of Carrefore is excellent.

Steve


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Greeny,

We always use Military Rd in Hythe.
Traffic can be a bit noisy cause it's a main rd, but it quietens down a lot later in the evening.
A few good "chippies" in town for supper if you wish (5mins walk), supermarket on the road itself, across canal bridge (1 min walk), we use the toilets there in the morning (buy a loaf or something as a thank you!), also a garage for fuel.
Never had a problem, always been safe and unthreatened. If you have a bit more time, a walk down the canal is lovely, also near Hythe & Dymchurch railway, (little trains)
Sorry, no co-ords, but check out with google maps.

Enjoy yourselves,
Ken


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As suggested before, go over late at night and park on the other side at a load of places.

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Eurotunnel......overnight parking?*



steco1958 said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > greeny74 said:
> ...


Why use the Bus parking when there is specific Camping Car parking in the next bay?
I agree that going over late at night and sleeping at Cite Europe is the best way. Safe, secure, and already on the right side of the channel for an early getaway.
Gerry


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We stayed on Military road same as Ken, no problems overnight. A little noisey at times but we just had a little 11pm to 7am kip after driving down from Goole.

I would use again, quite a few MH's were there.

Ben


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Evening to late crossing for us every time.
A few minutes to cite europe and get our heads down.

Dave p


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You can park in the special caravan bays at Marine Parade in Dover next to the beach. Handy if you have a dog.
10-15 mins drive to the tunnel.

As others say you can also park at Calias either at City de eurpoe or the big Aire next to the harbour.

Phill


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for the RayC solution.

We usually try for a 10pm-ish crossing and have used the Cite Europe car park, the key-side car park and the marina car park to sleep overnight. Personal preference would be Cite Europe (nearer to the tunnel and closer to the motorway for the morning) but the other two are still very practical.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, don't use the tunnel but same idea, I never stay on this side always stay in calias, like tonight, leaving home around 19:00 and get to Dover and get the next ferry.... Be asleep in calias around 24:00 subject to the weather this evening! Then heading south to faro


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Saturday night crossing every time.

A few hours kip the other side at whatever your preferred spot is (Cite Europe/Calais Aire/where ever) then a bright and early start, timed between ferries/trains, no mad Le Mans exit and no trucks on the road.

A nice leisurely, stress free start to your trip. You can get a long way by lunchtime


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

We parked up in the tunnel main carpark overnight. The only problem we had was a knock on the door at 0300hrs because we did not have the train ticket/lettter displayed at the front as it was masked by the blinds.


----------



## jenk1947 (May 1, 2005)

We always get a late crossing/train and park at the Carrefour Aire in Cite Europe. There is plenty of room, quiet and near a police station! What is more it is near our first task of the trip - stock up with booze before continuing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you decide to stay on this side for the night, try the Black Horse pub here.

It's only about 7 miles from the terminal. We stayed there January last year. Sorry I don't have GPS but post code is on the link.

Free electricity, though we didn't use it, free wi-fi, gorgeous lamb with haggis and great local ales.

Getting there in the dark was a bit unsettling - the roads seemed very narrow but we didn't meet anything.

Very enjoyable.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the Black Horse Pub is great. If you buy a meal the camping is free.
Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Is there anywhere to overnight at The tunnel for a 8:50 am train?.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

moblee said:


> Is there anywhere to overnight at The tunnel for a 8:50 am train?.


Services 1 mile before


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

err have you forgotten you started this topic elsewhere Phil 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123416.html


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

locovan said:


> err have you forgotten you started this topic elsewhere Phil


I know Mavis I'm just a whittle a*se


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:evil: :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

moblee said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > err have you forgotten you started this topic elsewhere Phil
> ...


Just be carefull over the water, they drive on the wrong side of the road.

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

**** do they?

That must be why I never understood why they were travelling on the wrong side of the road

thought it was just a continental dare devil approach to driving :evil: :evil: :evil:

Aldra


----------

